

Exploring the Architecture of the NuoDB Database, Part 1 (2013) - jkbyc
http://www.infoq.com/articles/nuodb-architecture-1

======
jkbyc
Aphyr's dissection: [https://aphyr.com/posts/292-call-me-maybe-
nuodb](https://aphyr.com/posts/292-call-me-maybe-nuodb)

